# predecessora



## Lorena1970

Buonasera a tutti,

WR dà "predecessora" come femminile di "predecessore", sdoganato anche qui. Devo dire che non l'ho praticamente mai sentito, ma immaginavo potesse esistere. Secondo voi si può utilizzare tranquillamente? E in caso, quale sarebbe il plurale...? 
Se io volessi dire:
"Ho intenzione di aprire un atelier, come hanno fatto le mie ......" cosa ci metto al posto dei puntini? "predecessore" è il singolare maschile, "predecessori" è il plurale maschile...e quello femminile?

Grazie!


----------



## ursu-lab

Le parole femminili che terminano con -a fanno il plurale con -e -> le mie predecessore (f. plur.) 

Un'altra possibilità, se proprio non ti piace, è "come hanno fatto altre prima di me".

Ma secondo me si può usare tranquillamente, anzi, sinceramente non capisco perché la lingua italiana sia così restia ad ammettere come comuni i femminili di "difensore", "precursore",  ecc. Maschilismo linguistico?


----------



## Lorena1970

OK, grazie. Se ti suona bene lo adotto. Io non ho nulla in contrario, solo avevo un dubbio...
Risolto, di nuovo grazie!


----------



## fabinn

ursu-lab said:


> Ma secondo me si può usare tranquillamente, anzi, sinceramente non capisco perché la lingua italiana sia così restia ad ammettere come comuni i femminili di "difensore", "precursore",  ecc.


Perché il femminile standard di "-ore" è "-rice" o "-oressa", e non "-ora". In alcuni casi non si può fare altrimenti, ma all'orecchio di un madrelingua stride parecchio, tanto che personalmente preferisco usare una costruzione alternativa


----------



## ursu-lab

fabinn said:


> Perché il femminile standard di "-ore" è "-rice" o "-oressa", e non "-ora". In alcuni casi non si può fare altrimenti, ma all'orecchio di un madrelingua stride parecchio, tanto che personalmente preferisco usare una costruzione alternativa


Il suffisso -trice è il femminile di -*t*ore, cioè in presenza di una "t" prima di "ore" (pittrice, scultrice, attrice, ma anche lavatrice, calcolatrice, ecc). 
Il suffisso -essa è in genere usato con le professioni: dottoressa, poetessa, professoressa, pitonessa, gli orribili avvocatessa e vigilessa (oltre alla leonessa, se non sbaglio l'unico animale femmina con questo suffisso). Ma non con gli aggettivi/sostantivi "comuni", come difensore o precursore.

Per te sono più orecchiabili precursoressa o difensoressa?  A me fanno semplicemente accapponare la pelle...

Diciamo che, al massimo, e visto che finiscono con la vocale -e, si potrebbe almeno fare lo sforzo di considerarli ambigenere, come cantante, rappresentante, ecc.

PS: pure "censore" ha solo il maschile.


----------



## zone noire

Rischio di passare da maschilista  ma vi confesso che lascerei il maschile anche nel caso proposto da Lorena, "_come hanno fatto i miei predecessori" _anche se si parla di sole donne_..._non lo so, mi sembra piu' naturale, forse a causa del femminile che é ancora poco orecchiabile.


----------



## ursu-lab

Ma se lo lasci al maschile come fai a capire che si tratta di donne? Si creerebbe confusione nel testo...
 E l'orecchiabilità si acquisisce anche grazie all'uso


----------



## zone noire

ursu-lab said:


> Ma se lo lasci al maschile come fai a capire che si tratta di donne? Si creerebbe confusione nel testo...
> E l'orecchiabilità si acquisisce anche grazie all'uso



Naturalmente non si puo' capire (non conosco il testo e potrebbe non essere di rilevanza), nel caso contrario opterei per una costruzione alternativa.
Per il resto pienamente d'accordo sul fatto che l'orecchiabilità si acquisisce grazie all'uso


----------



## Lorena1970

Il problema nella mia frase è che io voglio alludere proprio solo alle DONNE di una certa categoria professionale (architetti/e), che sono sempre passaate in secondo piano ma alle quali io faccior riferimento. Poi ci sono anche uomini che verranno contemplati quali "ispiratori", ma è importante per me tenere divise le categorie.
Ecco la ragione della domanda ed ecco perché se uso "predecessori" includo automaticamente anche gli uomini, e invece non vorrei...
Grazie


----------



## jazyk

> "Ho intenzione di aprire un atelier, come hanno fatto le mie ......"  cosa ci metto al posto dei puntini? "predecessore" è il singolare  maschile, "predecessori" è il plurale maschile...e quello femminile?


È proprio come signore, che è il plurale di signora (le signore), ma anche maschile singolare (il signore).

Ma se _predecessore _viene da _precedere _e _uccisore _da _uccidere _e se il femminile di _uccisore _può essere _ucciditrice_, questo ci darebbe _preceditrice_.


----------



## fabinn

ursu-lab said:


> Per te sono più orecchiabili precursoressa o difensoressa?


No, per niente, per questo ho scritto che "in alcuni casi non si può fare altrimenti". Tuttavia, e lo ribadisco, preferisco una perifrasi


----------



## ursu-lab

Puoi tagliare la testa al toro e usare "antesignana", plurale "antesignane", cambiando leggermente la frase: [...] come hanno fatto le antesignane di... (corrente, movimento, stile, ecc.).


----------



## effeundici

Il femminile di precursore non è precorritrice?


----------



## Lorena1970

effeundici said:


> Il femminile di precursore non è precorritrice?



Sì, ma qui si cercava il femminile di "predecessora". "Precorritrice" si può usare rispetto a un movimento, a uno stile, a un concetto. "XY  è stata la precorritrice del movimento Futurista, manifestatosi anni dopi i suoi primi lavori" (STO INVENTANDO). Ma se io voglio fare riferimento a XY e ZX quali esempi con i quali mi confronto e che considero miei "antesignani", non posso dire "le mie precorritrici", secondo me suona male anche concettualmente, devo dire "come hanno fatto le mie _predecessore_" ovvero persone che mi hanno preceduta in avventure simili. O no...?


----------



## ursu-lab

Lorena1970 said:


> Sì, ma qui si cercava il femminile di "predecessora". "Precorritrice" si può usare rispetto a un movimento, a uno stile, a un concetto. "XY  è stata la precorritrice del movimento Futurista, manifestatosi anni dopi i suoi primi lavori" (STO INVENTANDO). Ma se io voglio fare riferimento a XY e ZX quali esempi con i quali mi confronto e che considero miei "antesignani", non posso dire "le mie precorritrici", secondo me suona male anche concettualmente, devo dire "come hanno fatto le mie _predecessore_" ovvero persone che mi hanno preceduta in avventure simili. O no...?


Hai ragione tu, non è la stessa cosa...


----------



## pizzi

Ciao , chiaritemi un dubbio. 
_
Relatore_ e _relatrice_ non mi hanno dato problemi fino a qualche giorno fa. 
Lunedì si laurea una studentessa in architettura, con un lavoro basato su miei studii, e io sono il *correlatore* di tesi. O la *correlatrice*?  Quest'ultimo termine mi suona farraginoso... Non so come qualificarmi .


----------



## Lorena1970

Se sei una donna, sei la *correlatrice*. Questo termine è di corretto uso comune, come vedi anche qui.


----------



## violadaprile

Ciao.
Secondo me ci sono situazioni e situazioni. Una avvocatessa è sempre e comunque un difensore, non è denigratorio il fatto che in una lingua si usi solo il maschile.
Se guardiamo i nomi degli animali, il giraffo si dovrebbe offendere alla grande, e non parliamo del tigro, che è pure carnivoro! 

Scherzi a parte, ci sono espressioni che sono assolutamente una forzatura. L'architetta fa pure ridere 

Dottoressa, professoressa, direttrice, correlatrice ecc. si sono formate nel tempo ... e chissà se nel 1800 quando le donne non potevano lavorare ...
Comunque esisteva la levatrice e la granduchessa.

È vero che i tempi cambiano, ma mi sembrerebbe più carino aspettare che la lingua cambiasse con i tempi anziché forzare la mano e la lingua.
E quindi concordo con fabinn


Quindi:


> "Ho intenzione di aprire un atelier, come hanno fatto le mie ......" cosa ci metto al posto dei puntini?


"Come hanno fatto quelle che mi hanno preceduto" (o "le donne che")
A me piace di più.


----------



## bibiga

ursu-lab said:


> Ma se lo lasci al maschile come fai a capire che si tratta di donne? Si creerebbe confusione nel testo...
> E l'orecchiabilità si acquisisce anche grazie all'uso


----------



## Pugnator

Riporto le sacre parole del professore Serianni


> I nomi che al maschile terminano in -sore (perlopiù nomi d'agente deverbali, per es. aggredire → aggressore ‘chi aggredisce’), formano quasi sempre il femminile in -itrice, partendo dalla radice dell'infinito, terminante per d: difensore (difend-ere) → difenditrice, offensore (offend-ere) → offenditrice, trasgressore (trasgred-ire) → trasgreditrice.


Il problema è che non esiste in Italiano il verbo *predecedere  e non abbiamo nemmeno un corrispettivo latino su cui basarsi, quindi ho consultato vari dizionari che danno come femminile predecessora. Per quanto riguarda altri termini citati Difensore fa difenditrice,  per assessore stesso discorso iniziale quindi Assessora e per Precursore il femminile (che è condiviso coll'aggettivo Precorritore) è  Precorritrice.


----------



## Floridsdorfer

il femminile di predecessore è predecessora, quello di precursore è precursora o precorritrice.

Il Garzanti scrive:

precursore
[pre-cur-só-re]agg.
m

f. -a o precorritrice; pl.m. -i, f. -e o precorritrici

predecessore
[pre-de-ces-só-re]n.m.
m
_
f. -a; pl.m. -i, f. -e
_
C'è quindi l'alternativa "precorritrice" per "precursora", che però rimane la prima opzione nonché la più vicina all'etimologia del termine, visto che deriva dal latino _praecursor_.
Per "predecessore" non ci sono altre proposte.


----------

